# carpenter who does some bathrooms



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

bbgcarpentry said:


> GREG
> 
> lovely long storey but you were not really getting the point,all i was looking for was at little advice from people who do bathrooms everyday,not a sales lesson.im a very honest guy and i know my own worth it is just somtimes nice to bounce idears off people to help you with different aspects of a job and make sure i have not over looked anything.
> 
> ...


If you get the sales lesson, you wouldn't be asking for what you should charge.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

RiverMan said:


> This pricing questions is always popping up, people ask a question some even try to word around what they are asking. The guru's come back with L + M + P + O = C and " nobody can tell you ...." most of the time the OPer gets all upset and the guru's get their tool belts in a wad. Seems like Greg hit on something with his post. Many times a pricing question is a worth question. Sometimes it's did I get it all included in this complicated bid, what am I missing... In the end these threads all seem to go the same way and folks aren't getting what they are looking for. (I don't think most folks are looking for a hard price). Just saying, we seem to walk down this road and land in this hole a lot around here. My question after all this comes from TNT's response.
> 
> How long does it take you to build an estimate? lets say for a small shower remodel. I'm not asking for your estimate or what you put in it just how long it takes you personally to put it all together and make ready for the presentation. Perhaps that could help others realize what they are asking and how impossible it is to give them a good answer.


"Give a man a fish and feed him for a day. Teach a man to fish and feed him for life."

I am doing no one any good by telling them I charge $x.xx for perform task A. To run a successful business, you must know _why_ you are charging what you do. 

I am a big believer in charging for my time, not by the task. I don't look at materials to create my pricing matrix. A 200 sq ft room is only a measurable size for me, not a pricing yard stick. I've given example after example here on why per sq ft is not a productive way to price (IMO). How long will it take you to perform you task in that room? The answer to that question better prepares you to estimate what you need to charge. Is the room on the 2nd story? Do you have to spend money to protect the home while getting to/from the room? Will your materials be stored nearby? Do you have electric in the room? Will you need to barrier the room/vents for dust protection?

None of those questions are addressed in a per sq ft pricing matrix. 

Now I know the opponents to pricing by time say a less skilled person shouldn't get paid more because it takes them longer to execute a task....and they're correct. THAT'S WHY I DON'T SHARE MY PRICING INFO WITH THE PUBLIC. It doesn't matter how long it takes me to do my job. How long does that same task take you to perform? That's the question YOU need to answer for yourself. 

I don't know why this concept is so hard for others to comprehend. I'm not giving out my pricing information, period. It's mine. I've taken years to hone this. If you don't learn how to price yourself, you are doing a major disservice to yourself. Also, this is a public forum. Countless numbers of "guests" whether they be home owners or your competition are reading these posts. 

I suppose I will continue to help folks understand why I estimate the way I do but it gets real old having people come here for free advice basically being lazy about running a business. I mean how the hell did any business survive 20 years ago when the internet wasn't available to ask complete strangers how you run _your_ business?


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Amen.

When these threads pop up (as they will _always_), you guys (mods) should just post a link to the estimating thread (with a kind word, of course :whistling) and then lock it down.


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

I really don't worry about what my market is doing. 

Seriously figure your time better, and work on getting closer on your hours. I like to think that without unforeseen problems I can get within eight hours.

Bathrooms are so much more time consuming than any other room even just to paint.


----------



## bbgcarpentry (Apr 11, 2009)

JHC said:


> I really don't worry about what my market is doing.
> 
> Seriously figure your time better, and work on getting closer on your hours. I like to think that without unforeseen problems I can get within eight hours.
> 
> Bathrooms are so much more time consuming than any other room even just to paint.


Thankyou for yr advice. They always seems to take me longer than I think.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi I do basements and bathrooms in the winter when im not doing decks and porches,

i am *pricing *a bathroom and would like some* advice on the pricing* please message me if you can help and i will give you the details,i i have done a few bathrooms but *i struggle on what i should be charging.*

thanks

John 

I don't know John, but I would take your foot out of your mouth and put some things you have said where the sun don't shine.

Seems to me that you got an answer to your question, but don't like the answer. It's time to put on your big boy pants and take it like a man. :whistling


----------



## bbgcarpentry (Apr 11, 2009)

J F said:


> Amen.
> 
> When these threads pop up (as they will always), you guys (mods) should just post a link to the estimating thread (with a kind word, of course :whistling) and then lock it down.[/QUOT#
> 
> Thanks so so much


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

bbgcarpentry said:


> Thankyou for yr advice. They always seems to take me longer than I think.


Just like with anything else you will get a better understanding of time the more you do. I still often fear under bidding bathrooms.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

angus242 said:


> "Give a man a fish and feed him for a day. Teach a man to fish and feed him for life."
> 
> I am doing no one any good by telling them I charge $x.xx for perform task A. To run a successful business, you must know why you are charging what you do.
> 
> ...


Out of the first hundreds of explanations for this Id say that one is in the top ten


----------



## bbgcarpentry (Apr 11, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Hi I do basements and bathrooms in the winter when im not doing decks and porches,
> 
> i am pricing a bathroom and would like some advice on the pricing please message me if you can help and i will give you the details,i i have done a few bathrooms but i struggle on what i should be charging.
> 
> ...


its fine ive had a lot of people mesage me in private now with really helpfull input.im just not taking any bs this year.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

bbgcarpentry said:


> its fine ive had a lot of people mesage me in private now with really helpfull input.im just not taking any bs this year.


Good luck with that


----------



## bbgcarpentry (Apr 11, 2009)

i would like to apogise to angus i myself missread who he was quoting from,been a rough week and no excuses im very sorry

John


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

bbgcarpentry said:


> i would like to apogise to angus i myself missread who he was quoting from,been a rough week and no excuses im very sorry
> 
> John


:clap:


----------



## BreyerConstruct (May 22, 2006)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> :clap:


Ditto that.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

We're all fine here. :clap:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

J F said:


> Amen.
> 
> When these threads pop up (as they will _always_), you guys (mods) should just post a link to the estimating thread (with a kind word, of course :whistling) and then lock it down.





bbgcarpentry said:


> Thanks so so much


You so so _so_ welcome.

When you see this same question and replies 1,000 more times John (if you can stand to stick around), you'll understand the logic of my post. 

I thought I put it pretty nicely, by the way.

Until then, here's a band-aid for your boo-boo.


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

angus242 said:


> We're all fine here. :clap:





J F said:


> Until then, here's a band-aid for your boo-boo.



:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------

